# Links > Tutorials >  Εγκατάσταση BGP σε Windows (μέσω mrtd)

## Winner

Η εγκατάσταση του BGP σε Windows routers μπορεί να γίνει πολύ εύκολα με το mrtd (http://www.mrtd.net).

- Κατεβάστε από το site (το δίνω και παρακάτω σε attachment) το εκτελέσιμο αρχείο για Windows με την ονομασία mrtd-2.2.0.ipv4.exe και τοποθετήστε το στο c:\mrtd.
- Κατασκευάστε ένα αρχείο mrtd.conf στον ίδιο φάκελο με την εξής δομή:



> route C_CLASS/24 ROUTER_BASIC_IP
> 
> router bgp NODE_ID id ROUTER_BASIC_IP
> network C_CLASS/24
> aggregate-address C_CLASS/24 summary-only
> neighbor ROUTER_IP_NEIGHBOR remote-as NODE_ID_NEIGHBOR
> 
> line vty
> login
> ...


Φυσικά στο παραπάνω θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσετε όλα τα κεφαλαία γράμματα με αυτά που αντιστοιχούν στον κόμβο σας, καθώς και να επαναλάβετε τη γραμμή neighbor με όσους γείτονες έχει ο router σας.
C_CLASS = το c class που σας έχει αποδωθεί από τοn hostmaster (10.?.?.0)
ROUTER_BASIC_IP = Η βασική IP του router σας όπως και στο OSPF.
NODE_ID = Το nodeid σας βάσει της nodedb.
ROUTER_IP_NEIGHBOR = Η ip που έχει ο router του γείτονά σας, πάνω στο κοινό sunnet που χρησιμοποιείτε για το link σας.
NODE_ID_NEIGHBOR = Το nodeid του γείτονά σας βάσει της nodedb.
LOGIN_PASSWORD = Το password που θα έχει το BGP σας στο telnet.

Αφού κατασκευάσετε το παραπάνω αρχείο και το αποθηκεύσετε μπορείται να εκτελέσετε το mrtd με την παράμετρο *-f mrtd.conf* για να πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις από το αρχείο.
Το mrtd θα πρέπει να το έχετε ανοιχτό συνεχώς και καλύτερα θα ήταν να το εγκαταστήσετε σαν service με την βοήθεια κάποιου προγράμματος (πχ. Firedaemon) ώστε να τρέχει και όταν ο router σας για κάποιο λόγω κάνει επανεκκίνηση.

Μπορείται να βρείτε το Firedaemons στο http://www.firedaemon.com/
Προτημίστε την stable έκδοση 1.6 GA την οποία έχω κι εγώ στον ftp μου (ftp://awmn:[email protected]/Downloads).

Σημείωση: Έχει παρατηρηθεί πως σε μερικούς windows routers το BGP δεν μπορεί να περάσει τα routes προς τον kernel των windows με αποτέλεσμα το BGP να λειτουργεί μια χαρά, αλλά το routing να μην γίνεται. Για να επιβεβαιώσετε πως όλα πάνε καλά, τρέξτε *route print* στον router σας και δείτε αν υπάρχει μέσα το C_CLASS σας με subnet mask 255.255.255.0, (θα πρέπει να τρέχετε ταυτόχρονα το mrtd). Αν δεν υπάρχει, τότε τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα. Δεν έχει βρεθεί λύση μέχρι στιγμής γι' αυτό το θέμα...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Όποιες απορίες έχετε εδώ είμαστε!  ::

----------


## sotiris

εισαι ωραιος winner....απλα,κατανοητα,*παραθυρικα*...τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις?

----------


## Winner

Βάλε κι εσύ Windows!!! Μπορείς!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις?


Να δουλεύουν  ::  

Μπράβο winner πολύ καλό!

----------

